# I have a betta fish in a 2 gal. tank with 2 gold fish



## erin (Aug 31, 2008)

I just bought these fish today. I got two gold fish large than the betta fish.... but he's picking on the gold fish and running them around the tank. Do you think I should give them a little while or go ahead and remove the betta to a fish bowl? I'm clueless......


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas and goldfish require different water temperatures. Goldfish like cold water and bettas are tropical fish and need warm water. I would put him in his own bowl.


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

bettas can not be with fish that have flashy fins, such as goldfish and guppies. and yes goldfish are coldwater fish and betta are tropical fish... 2 gallons is too small for all 3 of them.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Goldfish are waste factories and grow to be over a foot in length. There's no way you can keep them in a 2 gallon bowl. I'd return to two goldfish and keep just the betta in that space...and look into getting a filter and heater.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Goldfish should be kept 20-29 gallons a piece...

Even the betta in a bowl is no good if you can't get a heater in there.


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

Bettas and goldies are a nono
Goldfish are cold water fish, while bettas require a temp of 75-82 degrees 
Not to mention that goldfish poop a lot and create lots of waste, and they need heavy duty filtration. Also common goldfish get quite large- they need at least a 20 gal when they're bigger


----------

